# Panda Pics



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

He's so darn cute! And he sure knows how to stay busy. I 'demanda' more frequent pictures of Panda!!:biggrin1:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

He is so cute!!! You are great at taking pictures. Don't forget to start the 52 Weeks thread and you can post pictures every week!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Panda, your photo quality and your commentary are so great! He deserves a 52 weeks thread- rah, rah, woot, woot- 52 weeks - rah, rah, woot, woot - 52 weeks. 

PS His feet look great! Did you do it yourself or cave and have a groomer do them like I did.


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

Your captions are almost as cute as Panda....already a player I see, chattin up the English birds. She's probably the one who taught him to shop online.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

fantastic poodle said:


> Your captions are almost as cute as Panda....already a player I see, chattin up the English birds. She's probably the one who taught him to shop online.


I just love the pics of the puppies hanging on the line - soooo cute!


----------



## ambitious groomer (Mar 21, 2011)

*he looks like he's on a mission to shred the world ;-)*

I love the pics of panda whatever he's doing. Tell him to order me a few things...lol.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks you guys!!




Chagall's mom said:


> He's so darn cute! And he sure knows how to stay busy. I 'demanda' more frequent pictures of Panda!!:biggrin1:


Hahaha.. that made me laugh. Cute!




outwest said:


> His feet look great! Did you do it yourself or cave and have a groomer do them like I did.


I had a pro give me a lesson and do the front feet a few weeks ago. I tried the back feet the next day and thats when i was so frustrated. :doh: So the feet look good in some pics and not others.

Then I tried letting Panda chew a bone while I did his feet and that went much better. I did the feet again two days ago and they are no longer "comically bad". (just "bad" :laugh: )

Ive learned that a bad grooming job looks better each day after. Time is a friend to the bad/novice groomer. Hehehe.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a character! He should have his own comic strip. Keep the fantastic pictures coming- I need my Panda fix (he is addicting).


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Panda is so adorable. :cute:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey there, I just got to look at these pics. They are sooooo much fun. I really am happy to be catching up with the outside world now that I've had power back for 5+ days. I also love your captions.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

LOVE Panda!! Such a nice white and great pigment! Such a cutie. I agree MORE PANDA PICS <3


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Add some more pictures. We need to see how big Panda is getting!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Sorry Ive been gone from the forum. :sad:


Here are some pics of Panda enjoying his favorite weekend activities!


Shopping at Petsmart











Helping with housework (Note vacuum is full of poodle hair! :laugh: )












Helping me in the kitchen












Helping with yardwork











Watching old reruns


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Love the pics, especially the last one.......Hmmmmmm, London........nice look! Reminds me of Sunny who is always watching tv.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What great pictures! Panda is so white! He's just adorable and you are so good at capturing it!





resent::santaclaus:resent:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks so much for the new pics. He looks great. He is getting big and his color is fabulous. Watch that counter surfing though! Good to see you back.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

OMG = did u bleach him? hahahahahah He is soooooooooooooo white and sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful!!!! Please share more pictures!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my goodness, has Panda ever grown up! But still got alot of the puppy attitude! He is so beautiful and pure white! I betcha alot of us were wondering how you were doing and it looks like he needs more toys from petsmart!!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

"A Day in the Life of a Rising Poodle Star"


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

Most beautiful white poodle puppy EVAR!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Panda certainly does a good job of keeping up with the yard and housework, vacuuming and everything, what a guy!! He must get an allowance, looks like he need it; he appears to be a shopaholic. (Such a nice trait in a guy.):wink: Sweet faced, happy, active, curious poodle boy--lucky you, and lucky us that you share him in pictures. Thanks!!


----------



## Greg (May 24, 2012)

Panda is awesome! Great pictures!


----------

